# any recommendation for paint protection on the front?



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am going to be getting 3M clear bra installed on mine. How is it more maintenance? It is a tough film that can be scrubbed on and protects the paint, only thing is you have to wax it with synthetic wax. Unless you mean like the old school black leather front bra's.

"Clearbra" is a clear film that is professionally installed normally and has a 10 yr warranty, it is self-healing to an extent too.


----------



## HankP (Oct 25, 2016)

1988gmc355 said:


> I am going to be getting 3M clear bra installed on mine. How is it more maintenance? It is a tough film that can be scrubbed on and protects the paint, only thing is you have to wax it with synthetic wax. Unless you mean like the old school black leather front bra's.
> 
> "Clearbra" is a clear film that is professionally installed normally and has a 10 yr warranty, it is self-healing to an extent too.


It is definitely the best protection for the front of the car. Bugs are NOT good for clearbras, as they contain a lot of acidic juices (we'll call it that LOL). If you leave dead bugs on the clear bra for extended times, it will etch the clearbra. You don't want to leave them on all week long then wash at the end of the week. Nothing a little waterless wash won't quickly remove every couple of days. I have had a clearbra on our 2010 Camaro for 6 years now, and it has definitely done it's job, and still looks great. But I maintain that on the Camaro. The wife is a little more "lazy", don't tell her I said that, where she will not take the time to quickly clean them off. We had a Clearbra on the Sonic she traded in, and it definitely needed to be removed and a new one installed. Only due to not really taking care of it like she should have. She would travel out of town for weeks and not make any effort to just rinse off with some waterless wash, and when she returns home for me to wash the car, it would be a little disappointing to see the shape it was in.

Just seeing if there were any other options? May have been "hoping" more...lol.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

HankP said:


> It is definitely the best protection for the front of the car. Bugs are NOT good for clearbras, as they contain a lot of acidic juices (we'll call it that LOL). If you leave dead bugs on the clear bra for extended times, it will etch the clearbra. You don't want to leave them on all week long then wash at the end of the week. Nothing a little waterless wash won't quickly remove every couple of days. I have had a clearbra on our 2010 Camaro for 6 years now, and it has definitely done it's job, and still looks great. But I maintain that on the Camaro. The wife is a little more "lazy", don't tell her I said that, where she will not take the time to quickly clean them off. We had a Clearbra on the Sonic she traded in, and it definitely needed to be removed and a new one installed. Only due to not really taking care of it like she should have. She would travel out of town for weeks and not make any effort to just rinse off with some waterless wash, and when she returns home for me to wash the car, it would be a little disappointing to see the shape it was in.
> 
> Just seeing if there were any other options? May have been "hoping" more...lol.


Fair enough, I have a good buddy with install the 3M Xpel on very high end cars and motorhomes, He did parts of my truck for me and will do my car, seems like a week or two has never been and issue. The is a place in STL that does what they call a C9 coating, but that is not going to keep the rock chips off


----------



## HankP (Oct 25, 2016)

1988gmc355 said:


> Fair enough, I have a good buddy with install the 3M Xpel on very high end cars and motorhomes, He did parts of my truck for me and will do my car, seems like a week or two has never been and issue. The is a place in STL that does what they call a C9 coating, but that is not going to keep the rock chips off


I think the coating is a good option, but you have to treat it like a layer of clear coat. Meaning it will scratch and show swirls if you are not careful washing/drying your car. Clearbra is still, IMO, the best type of protection for any vehicle. For cost and maintenance, it's a great option.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Used to use XPEL. Good product, though tends to cost more than the others. Is it worth it? Some say yes; some no. 

I have changed to SunTek for two reasons. Easier for installation -- so professional installers can and do a better job. Second, it is "glossier" than XPEL (hold a piece of the two up with light behind them and with light in front of them).

Then, because I do not like the repeat work of waxing, on top of theSunTek where it is applied and on the painted panels where no SunTek, I applied one of the best ceramic nano-coatings, e.g., Wolfgang Uber Ceramic. Easy to do if one does prep as specified and if one, when doing it, does small areas and does not let it dry until you have thoroughly spread it out. I am far from a pro detailer, and just did it on my new WRX -- and it went perfectly. 

Will be doing all the above, plus of course prior paint cleaning (Dawn car wash, IronX, and then Nanoscrub AutoSkin), then IPA _all completed before doing the ceramic coating _. For those who are new to ceramic coatings, they range from 5-9 times harder than your clear coat, so harder for things to scratch/swirl your paint. And a ceramic coating lasts two-three years before a re-do is necessary.


----------



## HankP (Oct 25, 2016)

Well after some digging around and talking with her on what she wanted to do, she will be going with a clear bra. I think it's best and she says she will do a 'better' job of maintenance on it...hehehe. Either I wore her down, or her research showed the clear bra route is still the best option for paint protection.

I will probably be going with Bodyfence's Hexis. Full front and full hood.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

elegant said:


> Used to use XPEL. Good product, though tends to cost more than the others. Is it worth it? Some say yes; some no.
> 
> I have changed to SunTek for two reasons. Easier for installation -- so professional installers can and do a better job. Second, it is "glossier" than XPEL (hold a piece of the two up with light behind them and with light in front of them).
> 
> ...





HankP said:


> Well after some digging around and talking with her on what she wanted to do, she will be going with a clear bra. I think it's best and she says she will do a 'better' job of maintenance on it...hehehe. Either I wore her down, or her research showed the clear bra route is still the best option for paint protection.
> 
> I will probably be going with Bodyfence's Hexis. Full front and full hood.


I have noticed on the car's my buddy does the Expel isn't as glossy, but still looks great. Sounds like you have some good skills with detailing. I do it on the side and people are so happy after a clay and wax, I am waiting for someone to give me a real challenge. 


I will be going with full front, mirrors, and partial hood. Then my buddy wants to do the roof with a matte metallic black wrap


----------



## HankP (Oct 25, 2016)

1988gmc355 said:


> I have noticed on the car's my buddy does the Expel isn't as glossy, but still looks great. Sounds like you have some good skills with detailing. I do it on the side and people are so happy after a clay and wax, I am waiting for someone to give me a real challenge.
> 
> 
> I will be going with full front, mirrors, and partial hood. Then my buddy wants to do the roof with a matte metallic black wrap


I do have some good skills in detailing, but not applying a clear bra. I leave that to the professionals. The guys that did our Camaro and Sonic are the ones doing the clear bra for the Cruze. They are top notch and they are using the Hexis now due to quality of product, moving away from XPEL. He is giving a $200 discount to me since I am a returning customer. Great customer service and stands behind all his work. 

Our Camaro has full front, full hood, full quarter panels, A pillars, mirrors, 8" above windshield. Freaking tank on the interstate. I will probably do the same when we get a new ZL1 next year (hoping that happens).


----------



## HankP (Oct 25, 2016)

Pic with the new tint. 35% front, 25% back


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the clear bra.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

XPEL paint protection, I have it on my Corvette, worth every penny !


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Xpel Ultimate Paint Protection on the entire front including headlights/fog lights, complete hood coverage, & mirrors. It blends in perfectly with the Summit White paint.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the clear bra.


----------

